# TiVo Summer Offer, MSD?



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

I received the email from TiVo and this seems like a good deal. My question concerns my existing Multi-Service Discount. I've read the Terms & Conditions and can't figure out if this new unit is eligible for MSD after the 1-year prepaid expires? Can someone clarify?

TIA,
Sam

Get the new 180-hour TiVo® Series2&#153; DT* (Dual Tuner) DVR with 1-year of prepaid service for only $299.00 (you save $55!), PLUS get a free TiVo® Wireless G USB Network Adapter (you save an additional $59.99!).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can definitely get the MSD after the year is up. However it may not kick in automatically, so you may have to call to get it switched over to MSD when the year is up.

Dan


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> You can definitely get the MSD after the year is up. However it may not kick in automatically, so you may have to call to get it switched over to MSD when the year is up.
> 
> Dan


I think you're right. It sounds like you may have to call to switch to a lower service option after the 1 year is up.

Notice these two sections from the offer terms.


> (4) After your 1 year prepaid service subscription is complete, your TiVo Package will continue at the then-applicable monthly rate for the 1 year TiVo Package, currently $19.95 per month.





> (14) After the end of your 1 year prepaid commient period, you also have the option to sign up for a lower monthly TiVo Service Only Payment Plan price for a longer commient term or purchase a prepaid TiVo Service Only Payment Plan.


Another question... If I purcahsed a TiVo through this deal, could the TiVo I already have that is $12.95/month switch to the $6.95/month rate?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Yes, that should happen automatically.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Stephen, with this deal what will be the service rate after the year is up? $19.95?

Dan


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Stephen, with this deal what will be the service rate after the year is up? $19.95?


I saw that too and was hoping it was a typo. I'd assumed it would go to the regular subscription rate of 12.95, but maybe in this deal Tivo's trying to recoup the lost revenue by adding the cost through the back door and requiring a 19.95 charge instead of 12.95.

I'm REALLY hoping I'm wrong on this.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Ok, now I'm worried. I purchased the deal. Hear are the offer terms shown in the email sent to me by TiVo. I'm concerned about the following statement in the Order Terms in the email:

- After 1 year your TiVo Package will continue at the then-applicable
monthly rate for a 1 year TiVo Package.

- Not Eligible for Multi-Service Discount.

Am I fearing the worst? Will I really be able to call at the end of the year and just revert to a $6.95 monthly fee on the box since I already have a lifetime on another TiVo?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

bpurcell said:


> I saw that too and was hoping it was a typo. I'd assumed it would go to the regular subscription rate of 12.95, but maybe in this deal Tivo's trying to recoup the lost revenue by adding the cost through the back door and requiring a 19.95 charge instead of 12.95.
> 
> I'm REALLY hoping I'm wrong on this.


 Stephen was saying "yes" to other boxes already owned will automatically drop to the MSD rate of $6.95 when purchasing this bundled package...

The $19.95 won't automatically drop to the $12.95/$6.95 rate at the end of the initial 1-year term because it requires another 1-year commitment... if people don't want to commit, they can continue month-to-month with no commitment at the $19.95 rate...

If they commit to another 1-year term, they can get the reduced price of $12.95, or $6.95 if they have a lifetime unit or are already paying $12.95 or more on another box...


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

What happens at the end of that SECOND year? Hopefully it just goes month to month at $6.95 or $12.95?

I agree it's a little creepy since it's not spelled out, but if it's easy to get the cheaper rate at the end of one year, this looks like a solid deal, maybe even if you already have a first Tivo. 

I'm guessing Amazon will be cheaper for me...but they don't have the 180 hour unit up yet, so I can't tell. I'm guessing if they discount the hardware to $329, the total price for it and the one year of service after rebate will be about $263, so this isn't much more, and it's available now, and it comes with the wireless adaptor.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Buy.com has it for $299 - $150 rebate + $15 shipping. So if you buy that, a wireless adapter and a years worth of service at $6.95 you'll be at roughly the same $299 total as this deal, but after a 6-8 week wait for the rebate. If you don't need the wireless adapter then you'll save $50, but otherwise I think getting this deal and calling when the year is up to switch to MSD is better then dealing with the hassels of doing the mail in rebate.

Dan


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Puppy76 said:


> What happens at the end of that SECOND year? Hopefully it just goes month to month at $6.95 or $12.95?


 Yes, it goes to month-to-month and stays at that same low rate of $12.95/$6.95, unless you decide to cancel, then you have to agree to another 1-year commitment upon reactivation...


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

OK, a little math here.

Summer Deal:
299.00 - 1 yr commitment
239.40 - 2nd year cost of 19.95/month
---------
538.40 - 2 year cost for Tivo and adapter

Regular Deal:
354.00 - 1 yr. commitment
59.99 - purchase of adapter
155.40 - 2nd year cost of 12.95/month (assuming you've called in to go into the Service-only plan)
--------- 
569.39 - 2 year cost for Tivo and adapter

30.99 - Savings for Summer Deal (over 2 years)

114.99 - Savings CLAIMED by Tivo deal (it's true only if you keep the box for one year)

Now this is with my understanding of the Summer deal. I assumed after the one year prepay deal, it would go to the 19.95/month subscription, with no option to call in to change to the Service-only plan. Am I wrong about that?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

The 2nd year can drop to $12.95 or $6.95, for either the Summer deal or the regular deal, by simply agreeing to another 1-year term... that applies to all tivo.com hardware/service bundled packages, so the Summer deal is no different than the regular deal with respect to that...

So that would shave off $84 or $156 respectively from your above totals for the Summer deal...

Thus, your revised totals might look something like this:

Summer Deal:
299.00 - 1 yr commitment
155.40 - 2nd year cost at 12.95/month (with 1-year additional commitment)
---------
454.40 - 2 year cost for Tivo and adapter

Regular Deal:
354.00 - 1 yr. commitment
59.99 - purchase of adapter
155.40 - 2nd year cost at 12.95/month (with 1-year additional commitment)
--------- 
569.39 - 2 year cost for Tivo and adapter

569.39 - 454.40 = 114.99 savings


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

mchips said:


> The 2nd year can drop to $12.95 or $6.95, for either the Summer deal or the regular deal, by simply agreeing to another 1-year term... that applies to all tivo.com hardware/service bundled packages, so the Summer deal is no different than the regular deal with respect to that...


And that was my concern in reading the fine print, as well as reading what you wrote in the post about after the 2nd year. I'm not sure you're correct about it automatically changing to 12.95/6.95 after the year of 19.95/month. I been reading the pricing plans as well as the Pricing thread at the top of this forum, and I don't see it mentioning going down to 12.95 after a 2nd year at 19.95 for the regular deal. It appears to me you have to agree to a new year contract at 12.95 and then it will stay at 12.95/6.95 after that. Do you have a link to official statement about how this works? I've been looking myself (although I probably need to read further on in that thread to see if this is brought up).



> _from thread by TivoOpsMgr_
> *# Here's what happens after your commitment period is over: If you do nothing, you will continue to be billed each month at the same rate as your original contract. For example, suppose you buy the bundle with $19.95 for a one year commitment. After twelve months, by default, you'll continue to be billed $19.95 per month. Or, if you purchase the bundle with $469 prepaid (which includes 3 years of service), after 36 months you will start being billed $16.95 per month. Once the commitment period is up, you can cancel at any time.
> # Once the commitment is up, you can call us and switch to the service-only monthly or prepay pricing option of your choice (see the next section). For example, you can call and switch to a $12.95 per month service-only plan (with a 12-month commitment).*


And here's something that seems to dispute that you will need to enter into a 1-year contract to get the reduced price:



> _another part of the info from TivoOpsMgr_
> *For example: Suppose you have a Product Lifetime subscription on a Series1. You want to get a new Series2 so you purchase one of the new bundle options. You pick $18.95 for a two year commitment. The new bundle is NOT eligible for MSD, so for two years it will be $18.95. After those two years, however, it is now eligible for MSD, so you can call us to switch to service-only pricing and the monthly price will be reduced to the MSD price. (If you don't call us, you'll stay at $18.95 per month indefinitely.)*


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

bpurcell said:


> And that was my concern in reading the fine print, as well as reading what you wrote in the post about after the 2nd year. I'm not sure you're correct about it automatically changing to 12.95/6.95 after the year of 19.95/month.


 I didn't say it will automatically drop after the initial contract term, I actually said just the opposite...



mchips said:


> The $19.95 won't automatically drop to the $12.95/$6.95 rate at the end of the initial 1-year term because it requires another 1-year commitment... if people don't want to commit, they can continue month-to-month with no commitment at the $19.95 rate...
> 
> If they commit to another 1-year term, they can get the reduced price of $12.95, or $6.95 if they have a lifetime unit or are already paying $12.95 or more on another box...


 Both Stephen and TiVoPony have clarified these points, and when I get time, I'll find quotes from them for you, unless they come in before then and confirm this. <edit> Your post already includes confirmation of this, with your first quote from TiVoOpsMgr...

ALL of the tivo.com bundled hardware/service packages work the same.

They will not automatically drop to the lower price after the initial term, unless you call and agree to an additional 1-year term, as someone quoted above of the terms of the Summer deal. Those are the same terms as for the regular deal. That's why it won't automatically drop, because people will have to call to agree to an additional 1-year term. Plus, for those that don't want to commit, they can opt to continue month-to-month with no commitment at the higher price.



bpurcell said:


> And here's something that disputes you will need to enter into a 1-year contract to get the reduced price:


 No, it doesn't really dispute it, and actually supports that it's always been that way that it won't automatically drop, and is nothing new with the Summer deal... what's not included in that second part that you quoted, is that it requires an additional 1-year commitment to get the lower price. But it is included in the first part that you quoted:



TivoOpsMgr said:


> For example, you can call and switch to a $12.95 per month service-only plan (with a 12-month commitment).


 So, just because it wasn't included in the second part, it is not disputing it by omission, it just wasn't restated there, that's all...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

What I was saying automatically to was modnar's question:


modnar said:


> If I purcahsed a TiVo through this deal, could the TiVo I already have that is $12.95/month switch to the $6.95/month rate?


 Which is what Stephen (TiVoOpsMgr) was responding to, that I was then only trying to clarify.


TiVoOpsMgr said:


> Yes, that should happen automatically.





mchips said:


> Stephen was saying "yes" to other boxes already owned will automatically drop to the MSD rate of $6.95 when purchasing this bundled package...


 That may be where you're getting confused...

The bundled package won't automatically drop after the initial term, but any other TiVo that you already own that you're paying the service-only fee of $12.95 on will automatically drop to the MSD rate of $6.95 when you purchase the bundled package... no call, and no new commitment is required there, because if you're already paying the $12.95 fee, you're already paying the service-only fee which includes the $6.95 rate, depending on whether it's the first or subsequent box that you own...


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally Posted by Puppy76_
> What happens at the end of that SECOND year? Hopefully it just goes month to month at $6.95 or $12.95?
> 
> _from MChips_
> Yes, it goes to month-to-month and stays at that same low rate of $12.95/$6.95, unless you decide to cancel, then you have to agree to another 1-year commitment upon reactivation...


This is the post that confused me. I didn't read the previous posts carefully so I thought he was asking if it goes down in price at the end of the second year (assuming you didn't call in). I wasn't saying anything about dropping after the initial contract. I was looking at one year after the end of the initial contract. Again, I just didn't read all the previous posts very carefully.

Also, I didn't know that in order to get the MSD right after the initial contract, you would be in a year contract for 6.95. That part was definitely not clear in my reading of TivoOpsMgr's pricing post.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

bpurcell said:


> Also, I didn't know that in order to get the MSD right after the initial contract, you would be in a year contract for 6.95. That part was definitely not clear in my reading of TivoOpsMgr's pricing post.


 But you do see it now, right?

The service-only plan is what your 1-year commitment is for, and then the $12.95 and $6.95 rates are just subsets of that service-only plan.

The post that you quoted from TiVoOpsMgr was just one "example" using the $12.95 rate... the exclusion of the $6.95 rate in that example was not to be implied that it did not include the $6.95 rate... examples generally imply "including but not limited to."

In order to drop to the service-only rate (which is $12.95 for the first box, and $6.95 for subsequent boxes), you do have to enter into a 1-year commitment for the service-only plan, as it is considered changing plans from the bundled plan to the service-only plan, and the service-only plan requires this commitment when you first select or change to it, whether it is your first box which would then go to $12.95, or your second or third which would then go to $6.95.

But you don't have to keep recommitting year after year, which was basically Puppy's question... as long as you don't cancel after you switch to the service-only plan, it continues month-to-month after that initial 1-year commitment period for the service-only plan is complete. And any boxes that are under the service-only rate of $12.95 can later drop to the MSD rate of $6.95 without any additional commitment, because both the $12.95 rate and the $6.95 rate are both within the same service-only price plan, and that's what we were referring to happens automatically.

For example, dropping to $12.95 with a 1-year commitment, and then later to $6.95 with no commitment: 
I buy the bundled package and pay $19.95 per month for one year.
I call TiVo, agree to another 1-year commitment and am switched to the service-only rate of $12.95 per month, since this is my only box.
I pay the $12.95 per month for one year. The contract term is complete, and I will continue at this rate with no further commitment required, and can cancel at any time. However, if I do cancel, and then later reactivate the box, I will have to sign another 1-year commitment.
I continue to pay $12.95 per month for another year (I've now had this box for three years). The first year was at $19.95 with a 1-year commitment. The second year was at $12.95 with a 1-year commitment. The third year was at $12.95 month-to-month.
I buy another bundled package at $19.95 per month. The first box will now automatically drop to the $6.95 MSD rate, with no new commitment required for that box, because it is already on the service-only price plan, which includes the $6.95 rate.
For example, dropping to $6.95 with a 1-year commitment: 
I own at least one lifetime box.
I buy the bundled package and pay $19.95 per month for one year.
I call TiVo, agree to another 1-year commitment and am switched to the service-only rate of $6.95 per month, instead of $12.95 since this is my second box as I already own a lifetime box.
I pay the $6.95 per month for one year. The contract term is complete, and I will continue at this rate with no further commitment required, and can cancel at any time. However, if I do cancel, and then later reactivate the box, I will have to sign another 1-year commitment.
I continue to pay $6.95 per month for another year (I've now had this box for three years). The first year was at $19.95 with a 1-year commitment. The second year was at $6.95 with a 1-year commitment. The third year was at $6.95 month-to-month.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

I understand now. I also wish they didn't make it so convoluted. Can you see that the average potential buyer would get lost REAL fast trying to understand what to expect to pay with all the contracts and re-contracts? I fully understand why they began the 1-year contract for service-only (prevent people from turning Tivo sub. on and off as they see fit), but it sure seems to give me (and I bet others) a headache trying to figure out what is going to happen once my contract is over. I hope someone much smarter than me inside Tivo will be able to simplify this process better.

I also don't see why it shouldn't simply go into a service-only month-to-month at 12.95/6.95 once the initial contract is over instead of dealing with an entirely new contract. My guess is Tivo figured they could get more money this way (either force us into another 1yr commitment or charge us more per month to be at month-to-month), but at the cost of confusing consumers? Since this just started this year, Tivo hasn't had to deal with the first wave of contracts expiring at the new pricing levels. It'll be interesting to see how that goes.

All this is making me more convinced that I should buy my next Tivo retail instead of direct. Yes, I have to deal with rebates, but I'll start with the Service-only contract right off the bat. I'd rather buy it direct from Tivo because I respect the company and its product, and I'd like to make sure they get as much of my purchase money as possible.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

They could just get rid of the $6.95 rate if that would help simplify it for you... 

No disrespect, but I don't find this pricing structure confusing, once I knew all of the facts...

But I can see how some people might get confused... of course, reading these posts carefully in the beginning may have helped create less confusion for you...   

My cell-phone (Sprint PCS) has more pricing options, and I never get switched to the best plan automatically unless I call up and request it, and then my contract term starts over... I'm currently in my fourth year of an original two-year contract because of changes I've made to my plan... any change causes the contract term to start over, including just changing the number... 

This new pricing structure with TiVo was created to allow people who don't have the money to be able to get a TiVo now... but then that puts the risk on TiVo, because there are going to be people defaulting on these terms and unable to pay for the entire term, thereby walking away with a virtually free TiVo because they didn't pay for it, causing TiVo to lose money as a result.

They now have dual-tuner units available, which is essentially like getting two TiVo's for the same low service rate, thereby possibly generating more lost revenue as people buy one dual-tuner unit to replace two of their single-tuner units.

Thus, there was the challenge of offering both of these, risking the lost revenue, keeping the monthly rates down, and making a profit, which they still have yet to accomplish.

For a company to be able to budget for a year, they need to know what's coming in for that year, and contract terms help to do that, thereby helping to keep prices down. Otherwise, a company might have to raise rates to compensate... and just receiving a month or two of service fees can actually cost a company money, and it isn't until a whole year of receiving that fee that a company is actually able to recoup their costs and begin making a profit...

Fortunately, we don't have to keep recommitting year after year, and there's only the one period of recommitment when switching to the lower service-only plan... and I don't think it's unreasonable to ask for that, after essentially having gotten a box on credit with no credit check... but that could change if too many people begin defaulting on this option...

And, yes, for those who can afford the box upfront, it's generally cheaper in the long-run to buy it from retail (this Summer deal may be an exception)... but for those who can't, they have the no upfront hardware cost of the bundled hardware/service packages...

"Simpler" could mean fewer options...

Only offering the old way of buying a TiVo, to make it simpler, is not the best way to do business, as many people, if not most, cannot afford the upfront cost for the hardware... thus, those that can, still have the old way of buying TiVo, and those that can't, get to enjoy this new way... 

And only offering the new pricing structure, to make it simpler, would not go over well with all of TiVo's existing customers who can afford to pay the upfront hardware costs...

Choices can make it appear more complicated, but it opens the door for more people to be able to afford that product... and that's the American way... pay more now, and pay less overall... or pay less now, and pay more overall...

And people who do the research, to fully understand their options, will benefit the most... that goes with just about anything someone wants to purchase...

Of course I would like to not have to commit, who wouldn't... but I can understand why it happens, and I believe it helps companies to keep the overall costs and charges down as a result, thereby receiving long-term benefits ourselves by agreeing to these commitment terms with the company...


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Gents,

Thanks so much for clearing this up for me. I feel much better now that I know I'll be able to call up and switch to a $6.95/mo plan after my year of prepaid service is up. 

-Sam


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah, thanks! I'm pretty sure I'm going to call and sign up for Basic cable ($13.60/month for me), and then quite possibly order this 180 hour Tivo with this deal, since there's no rebate to mess with and it's fairly reasonable.

I was originally planning on trying to use a Series 3 with free over the air-only I don't know when S3 comes out, I don't know if my ATSC reception will be any better than NTSC (possibly requireing me to get cable anyway), and I don't know how much S3 will cost.

I hate that the new S2 can't do NTSC broadcasts as a fallback in case I can't afford or don't want Basic cable-and I hate that if analog cable goes away I'd basically lose the unit...but presumably this thing will be good for at least the life of the unit.


----------



## MurrayJimW (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm so glad Tivo switched their pricing plans around so everyone could understand them and they can compete better with cable boxes. Honestly, I have never ever seen a more complex and confusing pricing structure in my life (including cell phone contracts). I have read countless threads from the folks in here asking mods what if's and how's on this new pricing structure and as everyone knows the folks in these forums are most often much better informed than the general public on such things. With it being this complex for us, I cannot imagine what the average housewife must be wondering as she contemplates purchasing a unit at BB. I am a huge Tivo fan and a stockholder and I want more than anything to see them succeed, but I cannot see how this "mess" is going to help in the long term. At least when lifetime was available there was some clear idea of what this service was going to cost you.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

MurrayJimW said:


> I'm so glad Tivo switched their pricing plans around so everyone could understand them and they can compete better with cable boxes. Honestly, I have never ever seen a more complex and confusing pricing structure in my life (including cell phone contracts). I have read countless threads from the folks in here asking mods what if's and how's on this new pricing structure and as everyone knows the folks in these forums are most often much better informed than the general public on such things. With it being this complex for us, I cannot imagine what the average housewife must be wondering as she contemplates purchasing a unit at BB. I am a huge Tivo fan and a stockholder and I want more than anything to see them succeed, but I cannot see how this "mess" is going to help in the long term. At least when lifetime was available there was some clear idea of what this service was going to cost you.


well they could go to Ad sponsored with ads all over the menus and thus offer the same low price to everyone. Which I would find horrible by the way. 

Other than that I have not thought of a way TiVo inc could make it simpler without raising the cost somewhere since TiVo inc. still is looking to show profit nad thus could not really lower everyone to the same low monthly rate.

But at Best Buy it is a simple buy the box, have to deal with a Mail in rebate and pay some monthly amount of 12.95 or 6.95


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

MurrayJimW said:


> At least when lifetime was available there was some clear idea of what this service was going to cost you.


 And that's where I believe you may have hit the nail on the head, so to speak.

I didn't think then, nor do I think now, that the problem is the new pricing structure, but that TiVo got rid of lifetime at the same time, which was debated endlessly at the time... I feel the problem was that they introduced the new pricing structure at the same time as announcing that lifetime was going away, so then people who were upset that the lifetime option was going away, then did not want to even entertain the idea of the remaining details of the new pricing structure.

As was debated then, the only change was that the lifetime option was removed. All of the other old ways of buying a TiVo still remain, and the new pricing structure just created additional options or choices for the consumer, making it easier for those who couldn't afford a TiVo before, to now do so. People who prefer the old way of buying TiVo can still do so, and just ignore the bundled plans. However, there are those who appreciate and are taking advantage of the new pricing structure and bundled plans, which do come at a risk to TiVo.

I believe that if the new pricing structure was introduced first, before announcing the discontinuation of the lifetime option, the new pricing structure would probably have been met with less hostility...

Plus, anything new takes some effort to learn and understand, and can often seem more complicated at first than it really is...

This Summer deal sounds like a sweet deal to me... but to those that it doesn't, it can be ignored, as they still have the old way of buying TiVo instead...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVo inc. wanted to switch off Lifetime before the DT was available, this also meant they had to get the new pricing plans in place for the DT.

so they did a dump of the whole list of changes in short order whihc as Mchips points out, made it a challenge to get the whole thing sorted out for many. the bundle pricing did not exactly ease the calrifying process either.

With lifetime the replies here would be easy - just get Lifetime, it is too good a deal to pass up


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Other than that I have not thought of a way TiVo inc could make it simpler ...
> 
> But at Best Buy it is a simple buy the box, have to deal with a Mail in rebate ...


I can think of a way for Tivo to make it simpler -- drop the friggin rebate and let Best Buy sell it at the "final" price.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

NotVeryWitty said:


> I can think of a way for Tivo to make it simpler -- drop the friggin rebate and let Best Buy sell it at the "final" price.


Amen Brother!!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

NotVeryWitty said:


> I can think of a way for Tivo to make it simpler -- drop the friggin rebate and let Best Buy sell it at the "final" price.


A lot of TiVos profit was made by people who did not get any rebate on the TiVos they bought. I don't know who these people are as giving up a $1 rebate I can see, but a $150 rebate !!. Look at the new TiVos being sold on E-Bay, whoever bought them could not have gotten any rebate, I can't figure that out. One of TiVos financial reports had more profit because less then even TiVo predicted did not get the $150 rebate. I think is was only about 40% that got the rebate which blows my mind.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

I wonder with rebates though...the people who didn't get the rebate, was it because they didn't send it in? Or just because the fufillment company didn't bother paying it?

I'm happy to say I got my Tivo rebate last year with no problems :up: 
Had a Sony rebate get rejected because I cut out the wrong part of the box (it was really confusing)-but they sent me a letter about it with a number to call, I called, and the woman (who actually spoke English) said that happens a lot, and I could just email her a copy of it and explain where the correct bar code was-so I got that one too.

But geez, I've really had to fight for some of them. Used to really have fun when I had a P.O. Box. Never mind that the company's address is a PO Box have the time, they can't possibly send it to me.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm not a fan of mail-in rebates either, but I definitely submitted my TiVo $150 rebate...


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

mchips said:


> I'm not a fan of mail-in rebates either, but I definitely submitted my TiVo $150 rebate...


As did I 3 months ago with no reply as of yet!


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

supasta said:


> As did I 3 months ago with no reply as of yet!


 Which TiVo did you buy, and when?

If you bought a TiVo other than a DT, and it has been over 3 months, then I'd suggest you contact them, which can be done by clicking the "Contact Us" link on tivorebates.com...

But if you bought a DT, as your signature states, it didn't become available for the rebate until 5/07, so it's only been a couple of months at most for anyone who has bought a DT, and can take up to 12 weeks to receive the rebate.

It doesn't get approved until after the TiVo is in service for 30 days (they want to make sure people don't get the rebate before the 30 Day Money Back Guarantee has expired, or otherwise they could end up returning the box and still pocketing the $150 at TiVo's expense). It then takes another 4 to 8 weeks after that to process and complete the rebate.

I haven't received mine yet, either, but I bought a DT and therefore don't plan to get concerned about it until I don't receive it after another 4 weeks.

I've checked via http://www.tivorebates.com/ and mine has been received and approved for final processing, so I'm content for now.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Well, I bought mine the first part of May. It is a DT.

I am just excited about getting the rebate - as that money will go towards another TiVo unit! 

I mailed mine in a long time ago, but online it still says "Waiting for the mail in protion, This may take up to 21 days to update online". However, I have mailed mine in more than a month ago now....


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

The more I think about it, the better just ordering through this Summer Tivo deal seems!

Only bad thing is if you get a bad unit, it would be harder to swap it out. (I had a basically DOA 140 unit, but was able to take it back to Circuit City with no problems.)


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

supasta said:


> Well, I bought mine the first part of May. It is a DT.
> 
> I am just excited about getting the rebate - as that money will go towards another TiVo unit!
> 
> I mailed mine in a long time ago, but online it still says "Waiting for the mail in portion, This may take up to 21 days to update online". However, I have mailed mine in more than a month ago now....


 Then I'd probably be a little concerned, too...

If it were me, I'd probably contact them to make sure they have it. Hopefully they have, and it's just a case that the online database hasn't been updated yet.

Did you do the pre-approval route where it gave you a page with a bar code to print out and send along with the rebate? If so, instead of entering that ID tracking number, you can just try entering your name and zip code instead... maybe they got it and entered it under a new entry instead of tying it to the pre-approval entry...


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Yes, I did exactly that, and sent the reciept and form printed at the CC where I bought the unit. 

I have tried all things. I went to the Best Buy here locally and one of the sales reps there stated that he would be able to push my rebate through if it does not show up soon.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Emailed TiVo Rebates CS....

They basically said: "Mabye it got lost in the mail? Resubmit it and you may or may not get it"

Thanks a lot TiVo, and I was so impressed with the other aspects of the service and the device.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that...

I've had that happen to me before with other companies. They can't control the mail, and like most companies, TiVo does not process the rebates themselves, as it is handled by a third-party rebate processing center. It is also possible it may have gotten lost at the processing center.

I've also been told in the past, with another company, that my rebate must have gotten lost, and then it showed up a few days later.

That's why I keep copies of everything in case I need to resubmit it, and I have in the past, and why I also stay on top of the rebates to make sure they get received. I used to mail them with delivery confirmation, but no longer go through all that trouble.

I know you're probably frustrated, but I find it hard to believe that they actually told you that you "may or may not get it," but if they did, I'd recommend calling and asking to speak with a supervisor, 1-888-641-4128. Also, maybe a supervisor can help speed the process along so that the 12 week wait doesn't start over again. I don't know if they can or will, depending on how busy they are, but it doesn't hurt to call, beg and plead... just don't start off with an adversarial tone, or they may not want to bend over backwards to help you out.

You can always resubmit it, and if the other one shows up, they can still process it and then ignore the second submission.

This is one of the reasons why many people do not like to mess with rebates, in addition to the effort involved and then having to wait to receive the money.

Is the rep at Best Buy still able to help push it through? It isn't an actual Best Buy rebate, but maybe they can since one of them told you they could.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

supasta said:


> Emailed TiVo Rebates CS....
> 
> They basically said: "Mabye it got lost in the mail? Resubmit it and you may or may not get it"
> 
> Thanks a lot TiVo, and I was so impressed with the other aspects of the service and the device.


Call them (1-888-641-4128) as I have and they are very reasonable, even when they did not get one of my submissions, they took the info over the phone and said I did not have to send anything to them, the next day the sight said it was approved (the TiVo had been active for more then 30 days by then) 3 weeks later they sent the check.

I have found them great except for the normal 10 to 12 week wait but thats OK for $150.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Thanks, I will call tomorrow.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

This seems like a good deal even for people who already have lifetime on another box, assuming you will keep the unit for two years, and remember to call at the end of the year to switch to 6.95 a month.

Buying it at retail (Buy.com):
Box: $299.99
Mail-In rebate: -$150.00
Two years of service at $6.95 a month: $166.80
USB Adapter: $44.99
Shipping: $14.67

Total: $376.45


Buying it from TiVo.com:
Box + First Year of Service: $299.00
One year of service at $6.95 a month: $83.40

Total (shipping is free): $382.40

So, for $5.95, plus having to make a phone call in 12 months, plus an additional one-year commitment, you get to avoid dealing with rebates. Not bad.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

aindik said:


> This seems like a good deal even for people who already have lifetime on another box, assuming you will keep the unit for two years, and remember to call at the end of the year to switch to 6.95 a month.
> 
> Buying it at retail (Buy.com):
> Box: $299.99
> ...


I think it's better if you calculate the service costs at $12.95/month, since, as I understand it, all other bxoes on your account on a service only plan will be $6.95 if you get the TiVo.com deal. This should put the comparisons on a level field.

So, for Buy.com - Two years of service at $12.95/month: $310.80 (new package total is $520.45)
From TiVo - One year of service at $12.95/month: $155.40 (new package total is $454.40)

This makes the TiVo.com deal $66.05 cheaper.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

modnar said:


> I think it's better if you calculate the service costs at $12.95/month, since, as I understand it, all other bxoes on your account on a service only plan will be $6.95 if you get the TiVo.com deal. This should put the comparisons on a level field.
> 
> So, for Buy.com - Two years of service at $12.95/month: $310.80 (new package total is $520.45)
> From TiVo - One year of service at $12.95/month: $155.40 (new package total is $454.40)
> ...


If the only other box on my account is a box with lifetime (as I said in my first paragraph), then that doesn't make sense for me. There is no other box to switch to $6.95.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

aindik said:


> If the only other box on my account is a box with lifetime (as I said in my first paragraph), then that doesn't make sense for me. There is no other box to switch to $6.95.


Ah, of course. Mine only applies if you have another box on a service only plan.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I ordered a TiVo with this offer last Friday evening, 7/28, it shipped UPS Ground on Monday, 7/31 (email said it shipped on 7/28, but UPS tracking seems to indicate it actually shipped on 7/31), and I received it yesterday, 8/2. Very quick.

I have the TiVo setup and the TiVo adapter hooked up to another TiVo. The new TiVo has an odd burn-in smell (I actually noticed the smell as soon as I opened the TiVo box - it's not the normal burn-in smell a lot of electrical components have), but so far it's working great.

Great deal!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

A lot of people have commented on that smell since the release of the DT. Luckily those same people have also said that it goes away after a couple of days.

Dan


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> A lot of people have commented on that smell since the release of the DT. Luckily those same people have also said that it goes away after a couple of days.
> 
> Dan


Thanks. The smell isn't that bad, but that's still good to know (that it goes away). I don't remember noticing it with the 80 hour I got at the end of May.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No this seems to be something new with the production of the DT units. And it's different for different people. Some don't smell it at all, and others claim it runs them out of the room.

Dan


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> No this seems to be something new with the production of the DT units. And it's different for different people. Some don't smell it at all, and others claim it runs them out of the room.
> 
> Dan


Ah. The 80 hr I mentioned was a DT unit, but, like you said, some don't notice it at all.


----------



## Fawwal (Aug 25, 2006)

I have questions about the deal. 

1. They removed the link from the main page; does that mean its expired or terminated?

2. If the deal is still available can you change how you pay after the one year free? for example: I would call tivo near the end of my one year free and want to play 2 year prepay can it switch like that or does it go to only one year increments at the expensive amount? I hope that makes since!


----------

